# Boot conundrum!



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

So I bought Burton Raptors size 9.5 my old boots of the same make were a 9 and super tight to the point it hurt to wear them.

I am definitely a lot more comfortable in the 9.5 and I ride better in them as well. Only thing is I can feel my heel lifting a bit but getting stopped by the liner. Could this be because I haven't tightened my boots properly? It was weird because it would happen sometimes but not all the time when I was on toeside. Going to test it out more in a few weeks...

Got the boots from dogfunk so I can always return them.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Do the raptors include J-bars? (yellow pieces of foam in a boomerang shape with velcro on the back)

Because if so you can install them on your liners to help eliminate heel lift.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

also get some better footbeds


----------



## nofxn (Jan 19, 2012)

Didn't come with any jbars and what are footbeds?


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

You will need to call up Burton for some J-Bars (not sure if Burton shops have them). They used to ship J-Bars with their boots, but so few people used them they stopped. It would be nice if shops had them as well. Some might. 

Footbeds are insoles. Most boots come with terrible footbeds. If you have a high arch or other such condition, it could cause pain because your feet are not supported. You can get aftermarket footbed you can stick in the oven and mold to your feet or you buy some that are custom fitted in the shop, which worked for me. There are many threads on footbeds.


----------

